# Les Miserables



## avkid (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spartan theatre company of endwell ny will be presenting Les Miserables Friday the 23,saturday the 24th and sunday the 25th at 7:00 pm ,7:00 pm and 3:00 pm at Maine-Endwell high school theatre. call
1-800-305-4984 for tickets


----------



## wemeck (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds cool! If you are part of their group see if you can get some production and construction photos to share.


----------



## avkid (Apr 21, 2004)

i am and i will try


----------



## avkid (Apr 23, 2004)

we open tonight


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2004)

we just finished it was great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avkid (Jul 22, 2004)

aol members can view the pictures by looking at pgl87s profile .they will come to a website soon ,hopefully


----------

